# Audi A6 Most Popular German Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi A6 is the “most popular German car”. For the sixth time, over 100 regional weekly newspapers in the German states of Brandenburg, Thuringia, Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania, Berlin, Saxony and Saxony-Anhalt called upon their readers to vote for “Our Car”. More than 120,000 took part. Readers were able to choose from the new cars to appear on the market last year as well as those that lead the registration statistics: a total of 70 vehicles. In the end it was the Audi A6 that finished clearly top of the readers’ list.
This continues the series of awards that have gone to this successful Audi model. The new Audi A6 went into production in February 2004. Since then it has won numerous national and international trophies, including the “World Car of the Year” title. The choice of the Audi A6 as “the most popular German car” by newspaper readers in the former East German states is the latest stage in this model’s success story.
This is the second time that Audi has finished top of the “Our Car” poll in the former East German states. In 2001 the Audi A4 picked up the coveted title of the most popular car.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 Most Popular German Car ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see sig.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Most Popular German Car (AudiVwMeister)*


----------

